# acca job



## tonmbof (Jun 16, 2014)

i am an acca Student linving in munich and am desperately looking for an employer so that i can complete my three year practical experience requirement. has somebody any idea where i should start?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

tonmbof said:


> i am an acca Student linving in munich and am desperately looking for an employer so that i can complete my three year practical experience requirement. has somebody any idea where i should start?


As ACCA is not German standard, best to start with the big 4?


----------



## tonmbof (Jun 16, 2014)

ALKB said:


> As ACCA is not German standard, best to start with the big 4?


And what is the big 4


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

tonmbof said:


> And what is the big 4


Deloitte, PwC, Ernst & Young, KPMG


----------



## tonmbof (Jun 16, 2014)

vronchen said:


> Deloitte, PwC, Ernst & Young, KPMG


Do German companies employ ACCA students who do not have a university qualification?


----------

